
Billions in tax breaks offered to Amazon for second headquarters - xbzbanna
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-amazon-com-headquarters/amazon-offered-billions-in-tax-breaks-for-second-u-s-headquarters-idUSKBN1CO1IP
======
xbzbanna
I like this one:

 _And in a far different proposal, the mayor of the Atlanta suburb of
Stonecrest, Jason Lary, said his city would use 345 acres of industrial land
to create a new city called Amazon. Bezos would be its mayor for life, Lary
said._

I wonder if they'd be willing to make the title heritable. It's not often
these days that you get an offer to become a feudal lord.

